# Swift Bolero Intermittent Hab Lights/Water Pump/TV Failure



## 112003 (May 7, 2008)

My Swift Bolero 630 EW has a recurrent fault in the electrical system that has rendered all the habitation lights, water pump and TV/booster inoperable.

These problems first occurred 2 days after taking delivery of the vehicle and are still recurring 6 months later. It has been returned to the dealer twice for repairs. The first time the relay board under the seat was replaced and the second time the same relay board and the control panel were replaced. We have just used the vehicle again and there is still the same intermittent electrical failure that means nothing electrical works for most of the time. At times there is a lot of clicking from the relay board even when nothing is being turned on or off.

Does anyone have any similar experience or a solution please?

MOD NOTE : Post moved to Swift Forum. You may get a response from Swift in there.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

If your near us or can get to us, you are welcome to bring the Bolero in to us. 

Regards

Peter


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he would be better advised to take it back to the dealer that's already involved. It seems to me that they're trying to get to the bottom of the matter in a professional manner by process of elimination. An intermittent fault is always the most difficult to nail



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your near us or can get to us, you are welcome to bring the Bolero in to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Swift Bolero Intermittent Hab Lights/Water Pump/TV Failu*



horatio said:


> My Swift Bolero 630 EW has a recurrent fault in the electrical system that has rendered all the habitation lights, water pump and TV/booster inoperable.
> 
> These problems first occurred 2 days after taking delivery of the vehicle and are still recurring 6 months later. It has been returned to the dealer twice for repairs. The first time the relay board under the seat was replaced and the second time the same relay board and the control panel were replaced. We have just used the vehicle again and there is still the same intermittent electrical failure that means nothing electrical works for most of the time. At times there is a lot of clicking from the relay board even when nothing is being turned on or off.
> 
> Does anyone have any similar experience or a solution please?


Hi Horatio,

I have just encountered a similar problem with my Bessacarr.
We were just about to depart for the new year,when our control panel decided to pack in :roll:

We tried the usual disconnecting the cable at the back of the panel,re-connecting,but to no avail.We also heard clicking noises emanating from the fuse/relay board behind the drivers seat.

I have contacted the dealer today,who informed they will try and source a new one from Swift.

The control panel has never been totally reliable,and from reading the forums on this website,Swift have stated it has been a known problem.Stating there was a bad batch of them sent over from Italy.

What I cannot understand is that new motorhomes like mine and yours are still coming of the assembly lines fitted with these control panels.

One unfortunate member of this site had to have his control panel changed four times.

This along with the recent reversing camera wiring faults,which incidentally I have also just had the dealer rectify.Makes me wonder if I wasn't a member of this website,would I ever have found out about these known problems.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if I were you I would pop a post on the 'Swift' forum here on MHF or PM Swift I am sure that they will sort this out for you in no time,


----------



## boleropjg (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Horatio,

I am having the same problems as you with my Bolero electrics. Can you advise please what the outcome was. Did it need a new panel, or fuse box or both? Were Swift involved? Do they acknowledge that there is an issue. Anything you can tell me would be helpful

Regards

Paul, Sussex


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

boleropjg said:


> Hello Horatio,
> I am having the same problems as you with my Bolero electrics. Can you advise please what the outcome was. Did it need a new panel, or fuse box or both? Were Swift involved? Do they acknowledge that there is an issue. Anything you can tell me would be helpful
> Regards
> Paul, Sussex


Hi take it back to your dealer or give us a ring during the week.

Peter


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi All.
Whilst checking out the wiring to the control panel under the front seat on my Bessacarr E560 I found a group of 4 wires and their corresponding 4 way plug attacing to a connector at the top of the circuit board was pulled tight. In fact the wires looked to have been installed that way and not only were they tight, but upon removal and examination of the connector one of the little sockets in it had opened up somewhat. Since this one or more of these particular wires control the boards functions when the engine is running, cutting out the habitation lights and pump etc and telling the fridge to change over to 12v, dodgy connections here result in much relay clicking and funny goings on...
In my instance I just disconnected this cable and rerouted it without the tension and squeezed the offending socket back closed up. End of clicking and odd behaviour in my instance...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

short-stick said:


> Hi All.
> Whilst checking out the wiring to the control panel under the front seat on my Bessacarr E560 I found a group of 4 wires and their corresponding 4 way plug attacing to a connector at the top of the circuit board was pulled tight. In fact the wires looked to have been installed that way and not only were they tight, but upon removal and examination of the connector one of the little sockets in it had opened up somewhat. Since this one or more of these particular wires control the boards functions when the engine is running, cutting out the habitation lights and pump etc and telling the fridge to change over to 12v, dodgy connections here result in much relay clicking and funny goings on...
> In my instance I just disconnected this cable and rerouted it without the tension and squeezed the offending socket back closed up. End of clicking and odd behaviour in my instance...


Well done!

Peter


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I should qualify my final statement a bit more... I fixed the connector that had opened up slightly, rerouted the cable and removed the tension and *then I refitted it *!!!


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bessacarr E540 Electrics*

Help!

I've just purchases an E540 from Marquis Tewkesbury a month ago have had a problem with ( I believe) the isolation relay that should isolate the hab side of the vehicle when driving.

Stopping for lunch the fridge indicated that it was still running on 12v vehicle battery, and the hab lights, pump and hob ignition would not work when the control panel was switched on, no relay clicking when turning the control panel on / off.

Disconnecting the control panel didn't work.

after 2 hours it corrected its self with a lot of chattering from the relay box.

The vehicle was manufactured April 08, but first registered September 08.

The dealer says that this is a known problem but without solution.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi aps1,

The fusebox has an input, taken from the cab, to know when the alternator is running, known as the “Run” or “D+” signal. If the fusebox receives this signal, it will use the habitation relay to remove all power from the habitation area, and the fridge will think that you are running on the alternator (and therefore select 12V).

It sounds like you have a faulty Run (D+) signal from the Fiat cab, and I would ask your dealer to check that the run signal from the cab is being generated and received OK. It could be as simple as a loose connector casuing the false reading and chattering.

I hope that helps,

Ash


----------

